# Consumer Auto Guide 04-06 GTO's



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Has everyone seen this on the consumer auto guide for the 04-06 GTO's? If not pretty cool to read about our cars. Check it out on link below:


http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/2004-to-2006-pontiac-gto-2.htm:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good Post NJ....

Thanks


----------



## gtogrl04 (Aug 9, 2008)

I am looking in to buying a 2004 GTO...any major recalls or anything that anyone knows about? (the auto guide gave me a little heads up...thanks)


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

They did not touch on strut rub...:confused


----------



## HOGtos (Aug 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> They did not touch on strut rub...:confused


Just stopping by to say hello, fairly new over here


----------



## kbwebb3988 (Nov 15, 2009)

does anybody know how to turn on the shift light in a 2006 gto [email protected]


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

kbwebb3988 said:


> does anybody know how to turn on the shift light in a 2006 gto [email protected]


Chris White
Welcome to White Auto and Media Services

Check the thread below
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/gto-shift-light-10692/


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I didn't expect to get 40 mpg and so far nothing they mentioned has gone wrong with mine, phooey on them.

Red Bearded Goat Thanks for the info...


----------



## ls1chivo (Jan 11, 2013)

awesome post thanks! i have alot of those problems they talked about!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ls1chivo said:


> awesome post thanks! i have alot of those problems they talked about!


Yeah, it was an awesome post......5 years ago when it was posted........pretty much common knowledge now.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Yeah, it was an awesome post......5 years ago when it was posted........pretty much common knowledge now.


Maybe he just recently got his car and was searching through old posts. Not common knowledge for him. Way to sound like a condescending old man. arty:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Come on man! My comment had to do with the age of the thread not the respondent.


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

Long list haha.


----------

